# 5000 problems



## byemaxima (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey guys....I have a couple questions. My girlfriend has an 87 5000 CS quattro.....and here automatic windows do not work...she also has a coolant leak somewhere on the reservoir....its been about a year since we looked at the car so I dont really remember where the leak was at. Is the window prob the regulators that ive heard ppl talking about? is this relatively easy to fix?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 5000 problems (byemaxima)*

On the 5000, it's more likely the switches or the wiring. Wiring gets pinched in the door and wears through, switches get dirty and need cleaning. 
See http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1704293 for cleaning the switches...


----------



## byemaxima (Apr 26, 2004)

Aahhh, cool. thanks for the reply.


----------

